# Introduced them to mealworms!



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

They loved them! I figured they would like them , but wow!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep they go nuts for meal worms.


----------



## PhatJack (Apr 3, 2013)

Barnbum, looks like you are getting them the dead mealworms. If you get them live mealworms they really go crazy! It's a great source of protein for them. 

I don't have chickens myself by my friend does. We are a mealworm farmer and we give their chickens mealworms all the time and they love the mealworms!! As they say, its like giving chickens crack!! haha! 

BYW - if you are worried about keeping them alive don't worry. You can put them in the fridge. They slow down and you just have to take them out once every 4 days or so feed them a piece of carrot and once they are done back into the fridge! They can last this way a long time.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks like an EE hen? 

Cute!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

I may have to stick to the dry meal worms for now. My hubby has been accepting of a lot of my crazy ideas, but live meal worms in the fridge would be too much for him. Baby steps...

Yep it's an Easter Egger, hopefully a hen.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

How fun but good for them too!


----------

